

Convert 2D camera to 3D depth camera with machine learning [pdf] - joewalnes
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/220845/depth4free_SIGGRAPH.pdf

======
joewalnes
Video demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyCkmbqB7ko](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyCkmbqB7ko)

